# Which Is Better- Physical Coaching Or Online Coaching For PG Medical Entrance Exam Preparation?



## Kunal.Tripathi

Hi, I am a MBBS 3rd year student and want to appear in PG medical entrance exams. I am confused between physical and online coaching centers because some of my friends have joined online coachings for preparation and find it very helpful. Kindly guide me and clarify my confusion for online & physical coaching.


----------



## PG_aspirant

Hi Kunal, First of all, everything has its pros and cons. Likewise, physical and online coaching too have their pros and cons. Talking about physical coaching, they have been in existence since decades. A huge gamut of students have faith in physical coaching, but keeping in mind the scarcity of time people have today, going somewhere not only consumes time but is also exhausting; you have to spend time, money and energy to reach the coaching. Onlince coaching have been gaining popularity because of the flexibility they provide to login and learn any time, anywhere. You save time, money and energy that you would have spent while travelling to the coaching. Also the online courses/ coaching provide content from famous Authors, Doctors and Professors, thus getting you reliable and accurate guidance which is most important. As most of the entrance exams are conducted in the form of MCQ's, the online coaching also equip you with the interface similar to the actual exam environment. They also allow you to assess your preparation and clarify your concepts.Out of the various online portals available for PG medical entrance exam preparation, MyPGMEE is so far considered the best. I'm already using it and I'm satisfied with the content and mock tests. You may just give it a look in case interested. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## shanelowney

Both are best, you can select according to your time and classes. Now days most of the students focus on online study.


----------

